# démarrage en dualboot



## this-is-me (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour !

J'ai un ptit problème... J'ai installer Ubuntu sur mon iMac en dualboot. Mais je fait comment a choisir Ubuntu ou OSX au démarrage ? Je crois que je dois appuyer la touche C mais sa marche pas, sa vient directement sur OSX... MERCI !


----------



## qparis (28 Août 2011)

Appuis sur la touche alt.

Pour démarrer ubuntu, il faut choisir Windows
Pour démarrer mac, il faut choisir Mac


----------



## this-is-me (28 Août 2011)

Merci de m'avoir répondu.

Quand j'appui Alt, sa viens le fond d'écran de l'espace avec une fenêtre où je dois mettre mon nom et mot de passe et après j'entre dans OSX.... Ya pas pour choisir ubuntu...


----------



## qparis (28 Août 2011)

Il faut appuyer sur alt à l'écran gris au démarrage


----------



## this-is-me (28 Août 2011)

Sa fait la meme chose...


----------



## qparis (28 Août 2011)

Tu peux taper "diskutil list" dans un terminal sous OSX ?


----------



## Isdf (29 Août 2011)

Il te faut Refit 

http://refit.sourceforge.net/

intalle le sous mac os 

redémarre *2 fois* pour qu'il s'affiche au démarrage.

une fois afficher utilises les flèches du clavier pour pouvoir choisir l'icone partition manager 

enter

il va te lister les partition et te demander si tu veux les synchroniser.

tu met yes et enter

tu sors du partition manager et va sur la flèche bleue reboot computer enter et quand refit réapparaît tu choisis le pingouins et hop c'est parti ...


----------



## qparis (29 Août 2011)

Refit n'est pas obligatoire, c'est juste pour faire joli normalement.

Mais essais toujours


----------



## this-is-me (29 Août 2011)

Merci Isdf !!!! J'ai fait comme ta dit, et là je te réponds depuis Ubuntu ! J'ai redémarrer 2 fois et je pouvais directement utiliser Ubuntu. Merci encore !


----------



## Isdf (30 Août 2011)

Le probleme avec l'EFI des mac c'est que Apple bride ses possibilités. Et l'EFI n'arrive pas a faire correctement la liaison pour le boot sur la partition linux. Refit rajoute ces possibilités. Mais tu as raison qparis normalement il ne devrai pas avoir de problème si l'EFI n'était pas bridé d'ailleur si tu installe linux only sur ton disque en prenant soin de garder la partiton EFI l'EFI boot sur la partition linux directement mais après un temps plus long comme s'il devait absolument chercher une partition mac avant de se décider à booter sur la partition linux. Il y à une manipe a faire sous linux pour obliger l'EFi a booter sur cette partition sans perdre de temps (commandes terminal).

A+


----------



## qparis (30 Août 2011)

Normalement on devrait pouvoir utiliser bootcamp pour démarrer sous linux, puisque bootcamp émule un bios


----------

